# install ftp server on tivo box



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

i have the series 4 tivo and i would like to install an ftp server so i can bypass tivo's own crappy downloader

i suspect tivo's downloader is to blame for the server crashing when ever it tries to download a show that is on a bad sector.

or is there a way to reboot the internal server without rebooting the box?


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Have you tried https://<your TiVo's IP> in your web browser... when the request for name and password comes up, use "tivo" and your MAK, Media Access Key, as the password. Your NOW PLAYING LIST will come up and you can download shows from there.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i did that too and the same thing.

both methods uses the same server where as an ftp server is independent and will probably simply time out rather than crash


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

You cannot install an ftp server on a series 4 tivo.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

has anyone tried to install an ftp server on a tivo4 box?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

In order to install an FTP server you would have to hack your TiVo. The Series 4 TiVo has not been able to be hacked. Yes, people have tried.


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 13, 2007)

can the drive be transplanted from a tivo 4 to a tivo 3 or less and hacked then transplanted back?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

No.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

ejonesss said:


> can the drive be transplanted from a tivo 4 to a tivo 3 or less and hacked then transplanted back?


The problem isn't the drive or software, we "could" hack the premier on that front. It has to do with hardware, breaking the chain of trust and allow the hacked software to boot.

You may need to dd_rescue your OS onto a new drive and remove the shows (or enjoy the new drive if the only bad sector is in the video's).


----------

